# 6 year old gelding critique



## TimWhit91 (Feb 3, 2012)

This is a 6 year old brown gelding I recently acquired from my boss. Not the best pictures, he just can not stand still and I was alone. Any ideas on what breed/s he is?


----------



## TimWhit91 (Feb 3, 2012)

I am working on muscling him up. I have been riding him for about a week and a half, he was started last year by someone, they through a saddle on him, saw him buck, then stopped showing up. But he is a very sweet boy and has never bucked with me. He has a very hard to ride trot, but I am used to a shorter stride paint...I'm sure I will get used to it. He does have a very nice rocking horse lope though. He's just a touch lazy, which I am okay with


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Toed out, stands under himself, pigeon chested, SUPER high wither, and a bit tied in at the knee I think. Nice short back though, and a cute color. Good pasterns. Looks like he needs muscling but I'm sure he'd be a lovely trail or pleasure horse.

I'm going to have to go with TB simply because of those rediculous withers. Perhaps appendix.


----------



## silverdollarmagic (Jan 6, 2011)

I was going to say Appendix as well. He sure is a handsome beast!


----------



## TimWhit91 (Feb 3, 2012)

I think he is handsome too. I was thinking appendix, but wasn't sure. Doesn't really matter, just nice to know. I love him no matter what he is. His name is Wilbur


----------



## Chopsticks (Mar 11, 2012)

For sure there's TB in there, and he's bay not brown. Nice looking boy, great hocks!!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I, too , see thoroughbred. I would guess full. He has nothing qh in looks about him, to me.


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

Actually he is brown, due to the bleaching in the flanks, behind the shoulder, and the lightness of his muzzle. Browns can have black points. 

As for breed, he's definitely got TB in him! Pretty boy for sure
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Legend (Nov 15, 2011)

Kayella said:


> Actually he is brown, due to the bleaching in the flanks, behind the shoulder, and the lightness of his muzzle. Browns can have black points.
> 
> As for breed, he's definitely got TB in him! Pretty boy for sure
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


But Bays can have bleaching in those spots aswell... Yes? I think he looks bay, but Im probably way wrong xD

He has high, high withers, he is toed out, and... personally, I like his general build. Looks pretty sturdy. He also looks TB to me


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

Legend said:


> But Bays can have bleaching in those spots aswell... Yes? I think he looks bay, but Im probably way wrong xD
> 
> He has high, high withers, he is toed out, and... personally, I like his general build. Looks pretty sturdy. He also looks TB to me


They can, but that would be the last place they bleached. If his back or barrel were bleached as well as his flanks, then he would be a bay.


----------



## TimWhit91 (Feb 3, 2012)

I said he was brown. To me I just saw the lighter muzzle and flanks, they don't tend to bleach out there. Thanks for all the comments!


----------



## AHiddenStar (Jan 6, 2012)

Those withers scream TB!


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

I didn't see anyone ask, have you checked him for possible TB tattoo?

If he is indeed full TB and a JC boy, he would be registered as bay. I believe the Jockey Club registers any horse with black points as bay? Even if they are correctly identified as brown.

I'm with Kayella and you that he is indeed brown because of his lighter areas. If sun bleached, it would occur in obvious places, not in those that do not readily receive a lot of sun.

I also think he's TB or appendix. And the people who have critiqued him thus far have pointed out the obvious conformation points, so I won't add to that. lol


----------



## TimWhit91 (Feb 3, 2012)

I will check for a tattoo tomorrow, it would be under his lip right? His past owner doesn't know anything about him, bought him from a friend and didn't care about papers or anything. He just likes to look at the horses and pet them and likes to ride the old ploddy one once in a blue moon. Wish he had gotten more information about him, but oh well


----------



## TimWhit91 (Feb 3, 2012)

No lip tattoo that I could find. The top inside of his lip is dark, kinda marbled. Was hard to get him to stay still enough for me to look, so I played with the his lip, he must be ticklish, he does the smile thing when you play with it. Pretty cute, then he got in a fight with the hose, accidentally took it out of the water trough, it sprayed him, he dropped it and took off. Such a personality, love him


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

He is a bit back at the knee and a bit tied in below the knee. He toes out as mentioned and his right front looks a bit clubby as well as toed out. He is a bit bow legged behind. His withers are high and his neck set just a bit low. I would say he has "knife" withers and will be difficult to fit for a saddle (may need a cut back saddle if you ride English). In spite of the high withers, I expect this horse travels heavy on the forehand as his over all build seems to indicate this. He is weak in his coupling but is strong in his hind quarters and lots of trotting up hills and caveletti will help him to build thre right muscle and be better balanced. 

He looks Bay to me (not that color matters) and he looks to have something else in him besides Thoroughbred. I suspect Appendix QH. 

He seems to have a kind eye and, in these photos, gives and appearance of being a nice horse to handle and ride.. a steady type.


----------

